# [SOLVED] NCsoft Launcher error (aion)



## Jbeazy123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok so i have recently decided to start playing aion again. I download the game and the ncsoft launcher thats needed to play the game. After everything is installed corrrectly, i start the launcher and as its loading it stops in the middle and an error occurs. "application not found". I've searched all over the web for similar problems and didnt find any that are close to mine. I've also done all the common snese solutions such as uninstalling / rebooting / reinstalling / updating / downloaded mirrors, none of which seem to work.Im not sure what the error is on the log but here it is. If you can look at it and give me just a little advice so as what to do to fix it i would be grateful.
Here's the log
------------

2010-07-25 04:20:12.7789 : 1 : Info : Rolling the log files...
2010-07-25 04:20:12.7945 : 1 : Info : Starting: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCSoft\Launcher\_Launcher.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\NCSoft\Launcher\NCLauncher.exe 
Full assembly name: _Launcher, Version=1.5.19.2, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
2010-07-25 04:20:12.7945 : 1 : Info : Windows version: 6.0.6002.131072 (Vista)
2010-07-25 04:20:12.7945 : 1 : Info : Starting _Launcher...
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8101 : 1 : Info : --- Parsing Command Line ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8101 : 1 : Info : --- Command Line Parsed---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8101 : 1 : Info : --- Setting Up Application Data ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8101 : 1 : Info : --- Initializing Launcher App ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8101 : 1 : Info : --- Creating User Mutex ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8257 : 1 : Info : --- Setting up IPC Channel ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8257 : 1 : Info : --- Not Still Running, Setting Up IPC ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8257 : 1 : Info : --- Attemping Register IPC ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8257 : 1 : Info : --- Handle First Instance ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8257 : 1 : Info : --- Initializing Configuration Group ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8413 : 1 : Info : --- Initalizing Language And Region ---
2010-07-25 04:20:12.8413 : 1 : Info : --- Creating Splash Screen ---
2010-07-25 04:20:13.1689 : 1 : Info : --- First Run Initialization ---
2010-07-25 04:20:13.1689 : 1 : Info : --- Update Self ---
2010-07-25 04:20:13.2469 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Checking for updates. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:13.2469 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Getting Current Version : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:13.2625 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading 1 files for a total of : bytes.
2010-07-25 04:20:13.2781 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading from "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml" to "C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\tmpFFC3.tmp".
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8677 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Response Host "launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com" IP 0 = 216.107.254.74
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8833 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Download of "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml" completed successfully.
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8833 : 1 : Info : FileVerifier: Verifying: 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\tmpFFC3.tmp' Expected Hash = '' Expected Length = -1
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8833 : 1 : Info : FileVerifier: PASS: File exists, and there is no hash or length to test against.
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8833 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Getting Current Version : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8989 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8989 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Getting Patch List : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8989 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading 1 files for a total of : bytes.
2010-07-25 04:20:15.8989 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Downloading from "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/PatchListManifest.xml" to "C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\tmpA20.tmp".
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9301 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Response Host "launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com" IP 0 = 216.107.254.74
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : BasicDownloader: Download of "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/PatchListManifest.xml" completed successfully.
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : FileVerifier: Verifying: 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\tmpA20.tmp' Expected Hash = '' Expected Length = -1
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : FileVerifier: PASS: File exists, and there is no hash or length to test against.
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Getting Patch List : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Finding the minimum number of patches to apply. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Finding the minimum number of patches to apply. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: : () : 80%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9457 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Checking for updates. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9613 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Downloading 1 patch(es). : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9613 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9613 : 1 : Info : CoInitializeSecurity has already been called, as expected.
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9613 : 1 : Info : BITS Test: Starting...
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9613 : 1 : Info : BITS Test: Downloading using an HTTPWebRequest...
2010-07-25 04:20:15.9769 : 1 : Info : BITS Test: Success downloading with a HTTPWebRequest...
2010-07-25 04:20:16.0081 : 1 : Info : BITS Test: Downloading in foreground...
2010-07-25 04:20:16.0549 : 10 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: Downloading 1 files for a total of : 212 bytes.
2010-07-25 04:20:16.0705 : 10 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: Downloading (Pri:Foreground) from "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Manifests/CurrentVersion.xml" to "C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\tmpA8F.tmp".
2010-07-25 04:20:16.0705 : 10 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: The file is too short, but we'll assume it's right so far, so now we'll see if we can resume. (Actual Length =0)
2010-07-25 04:20:16.0705 : 10 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: This task supports resume: 'True'. This uri supports resume: 'True'
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 10 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: File size of downloaded file: 212
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 10 : Info : FileVerifier: Verifying: 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\tmpA8F.tmp' Expected Hash = '' Expected Length = 212
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 10 : Info : FileVerifier: PASS: Length matches, and there is no hash to test against.
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : BITS Test: BITS is usable
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Downloading 1 files. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: Downloading 1 files for a total of : 270202 bytes.
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: Downloading (Pri:Foreground) from "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Patches/NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch" to "C:\Program Files (x86)\NCSoft\Launcher\NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch".
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Downloading file 1/1: NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: Examining existing file: NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9565 : 1 : Info : Patcher: BeginOp: : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: : () : 100%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: File hash and length match. This file has already been downloaded.
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : BasicBitsDownloader: File already downloaded: "http://launcher.patcher.ncsoft.com/NCLauncher/Main/Patches/NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch" 
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Examining existing file: NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch : () : 100%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Downloading file 1/1: NCLauncher_Main_1.5.19.2To1.5.20.3.ncpatch. : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Downloading 1 files. : () : 100%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: : () : 100%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9721 : 1 : Info : Patcher: EndOp: Downloading 1 patch(es). : () : 0%
2010-07-25 04:20:18.9877 : 1 : Info : --- Closing Splash Screen ---
2010-07-25 04:20:19.0189 : 1 : Error : 


Summary For :
======================================
--> MachineName: OWNER-PC
--> TimeStamp: 7/25/2010 11:20:19 AM
--> FullName: NC.Logging, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
--> AppDomainName: StubDomain
--> WindowsIdentity: Owner-PC\Owner

Exception Information Details:
======================================
Exception Type: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception
NativeErrorCode: -2147221003
ErrorCode: -2147467259
Message: Application not found
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
TargetSite: Boolean StartWithShellExecuteEx(System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo)
HelpLink: NULL
Source: System

StackTrace Information Details: 
======================================
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithShellExecuteEx(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start(String fileName, String arguments)
at NC.Launcher.Program.Main(String[] args)

2010-07-25 04:23:08.4037 : 1 : Info : Exiting with code: 1

----------

Again, any advice would be better than nothing. Please help :sigh:


----------



## Jbeazy123 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: NCsoft Launcher error (aion)*

Solved it myself


----------



## Bartjuuhn (Aug 20, 2010)

How did you solved the problem? I have the same problem on my laptop, on my Gaming PC it worked withoud problems.


----------

